#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Затык с переводом

## Артем Тараненко

Английский вариант явно придуман в Монголии и подсказать значение отказались и Вебстер и Оксфорд.

Монгольский вариант - Алс, удаан олзтой.

Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## лесник

> Английский вариант явно придуман в Монголии и подсказать значение отказались и Вебстер и Оксфорд.
> 
> Монгольский вариант - Алс, удаан олзтой.
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста.



АЛС  даль, горизонт, ширь, простор

удаан - медлительный; медленный, непроворный, мешковатый, неуклюжий, неповоротливый

олзтой - доходный, прибыльный; выгодный; удачный.

Если есть контекст, можно точнее перевести.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Это одна из гадательных трактовок. Больше контекста нет. По идее должна быть кака.  :Smilie: 

Получается нечто вроде "Достаток будет нескоро."?

----------


## лесник

> Это одна из гадательных трактовок. Больше контекста нет. По идее должна быть кака. 
> 
> Получается нечто вроде "Достаток будет нескоро."?


А, ну это можно как угодно тогда переводить-)
Например, простор для действий, постепенно обретешь удачу-))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Спасибо в любом случае. Главное образ сформировался.  "Медленно идет верблюд извилистой тропой, неся бабки на горбу"  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

алс удаан олзтой - приблизительно по смыслу "пусть очень долго будет удача в плане материального благополучия (доход, прибыль и т.д.)

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Монгольского не знам, но, исходя из подстрочника, предложенного Лесником, вполне возможен и такой вариант: "В дальнейшем постепенно [наступит] материальное преспеяние".

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

постепенно кажется исключается, очень похоже на распространенные благопожелания, общего текста не хватает. часто говорят удаан жаргалтай - долгого счастья!

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

алс удаан олзтой - букв. Некто обладающий обширной и тянущейся долго  прибылью. Алс -здесь слово скорее всего означает обширные горизонты как например границы города и далее республики и т.д. а слово удаан означает продолжительность по времени. пусть долго долго тянется. если благопожелание то пусть будет обширная и долго продолжающаяся прибыль.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.10.2009), лесник (06.10.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Тибетский не выучил, монгольский не выучил. Хорошо, когда на свете есть друзья.  :Smilie: 

Спасибочко всем.

----------


## Sanj

как переводятся эти имена с разных языков?

непонятно какой язык - тибетский - монгольский

Kivang - mkhas dbang - mergeni erketü
Susui - bsod nams skyongs pa - buyani tedküqči

----------

